

Music Hackathons every month in 2015 in NYC - marmor
http://monthlymusichackathon.org/post/104713299807/2015

======
diydsp
Hi Jonathan!

I'm happy to see this set of regularly-scheduled music hackathons.

And I'd like to add that I will part of the first one on January 24th. I'll be
leading a "Low-Fi Drum Circle."

The purpose of the drum circle is merge the traditional spirit of jamming and
collaborative music-making into the new-wave tradition of low-fi
instumentation and circuit-bending.

Go ahead and register here: [http://www.eventbrite.com/o/monthly-music-
hackathon-nyc-2470...](http://www.eventbrite.com/o/monthly-music-hackathon-
nyc-2470452960)

------
marmor
Jan 24: Glitch (Chiptunes, circuit bending, broken things, retro)

Feb 28: Automatic Music (Algorithmic composition and performance)

Mar 28: Synthesis & Samples

Apr 25: Rhythm & Time (Analysis, generators, learning)

May 30: Melody & Harmony (Analysis, generators, learning)

Jun 27: Lyrics & Language (Analysis, generators, learning)

Jul 25: New Musical Instruments

Aug 29: Music Games (Video games, games as compositional device)

Sep 26: Music Education (Education hacks, showcase of NYC university music
projects)

Oct 31: Haunted Sound Art Installations

Dec 12: Sound Visualization

Jan 30: Data Sonification (2016)

